# Forum-Bereich "Dummy - user"



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag für einen neuen Forumsbereich:

DUMMY - USER,

da können alle Fragen gestellt werden, welche nur deswegen entstehen, weil der User nicht lesen kann oder will.

Beispiel: "wie wandel ich INT in REAL" oder "wofür ist der OB1" ?

Leute mit sehr viel Gedult können diesem faulen Gesindel dort die Grundlagen erklären, ohne das der Fragensteller sich Pöpeleien (z.B. von mir) ausgesetzt sehen muss.


----------



## Ralle (17 November 2006)

Nennen wir es lieber "Krabbelstube" oder so, bei "Dummy" traut sich keiner.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nennen wir es lieber "Krabbelstube" oder so, bei "Dummy" traut sich keiner.



Hehe, oder "Forum für Fragen von Jungingenieuren"

P.S. in den USA gibts auch keinen Hunger mehr, sondern nur noch "Nahrungsmittelunsicherheit",
Doppelgutplus, was !?


----------



## MatMer (17 November 2006)

gut wäre auch eine Funktion die immer wenn einer nen neues Thema erstellen will ihn erstmal auf die Suchseite führt, dann hätten wir etwa 75% der "einfacheren Fragen" nicht mehr, z.B. das Wandeln etc....

aber ich glaube so etwas gibt es nicht oder????


----------



## PeterEF (17 November 2006)

Vor fast genau zwei Jahren (wie die Zeit vergeht...) gabs die Idee schon mal: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1880&page=2

Das Argument, die die Betroffenen sich durch die bloße Existenz extra für sie eingerichteter Bereiche nicht abhalten lassen, irgendwohin zu schreiben ist aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Evt. müßte jemand manuell entsprechende Threads verschieben?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Evt. müßte jemand manuell entsprechende Threads verschieben?



Markus könnte ja einigen Stammusern (Volker, Ralle, usw.) ein "Verschieberecht" geben.


----------



## MatMer (17 November 2006)

Als Problem könnte dann aber entstehen, dass dann irgendwann auch die geduligen User nicht mehr dazu motivieren können dort zu helfen und die Fragesteller dann versuchen auf sich auf merksam zu machen.....


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

MatMer schrieb:


> Als Problem könnte dann aber entstehen, dass dann irgendwann auch die geduligen User nicht mehr dazu motivieren können dort zu helfen und die Fragesteller dann versuchen auf sich auf merksam zu machen.....


Über diese Brücke schreiten wir, wenn wir davor stehen.


----------



## Ralle (17 November 2006)

Oh ja, ich als Schieber!!! Braucht jemand ne billige Rolex?
Ach, ich denke, die Praxis im Forum hat bewiesen, daß sich auch für einfache Fragen jemand findet. 
Immerhin kann man gerade bei den einfachen Sachen prima glänzen, gelle!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich als Schieber!!! Braucht jemand ne billige Rolex?
> Ach, ich denke, die Praxis im Forum hat bewiesen, daß sich auch für einfache Fragen jemand findet.
> Immerhin kann man gerade bei den einfachen Sachen prima glänzen, gelle!



Naja, es "verwässert" aber etwas das Niveau....


----------



## Markus (17 November 2006)

wisst ihr wie in schönen städten die slums entstehen?

user zweiter klasse?

also prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht ug, aber freiwillig postet da keiner rein weil eben jeder seine oberwichtige frage direkt an die profis bringen will...

und ich will nicht beurteilen welche frage in welchen bereich gehört, für die daraus entstehenden dikussionen "aber der darf doch auch" habe ich schlichtweg keine zeit...

ich denke dass gibt nur viel ärger und eventuell mehrere gruppen im forum die sich bekämpfen...


einzige lösung ist meiner meinung nach die faq auszubauen, auf die dortigen themen verlinken, oder einfach nur auf die suchfunktion...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wenn der UG nen Dummy-Bereich im Forum will dann sollte aber auch noch ein Besserwisser und ein Vollpöberbereich rein.
> MfG
> André Räppel



Pah, du bist nur neidisch, weil ich schlauer bin.

So, und deinen SymCreator probiere ich nun NICHT aus !

haste davon !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> also prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht ug, aber freiwillig postet da keiner rein weil eben jeder seine oberwichtige frage direkt an die profis bringen will...


Naja, es gibt ja einige geduldige User, die diese Dummy Fragen eben besonders nett beantworten können, 
also kann man den Dummys ja suggerieren, das sie für Ihre schwierigen Fragen im "Einsteigerforum" besonders kompetente Hilfe von besonders erfahrenen alten Hasen erhalten....

Naja, was solls.

War ja nur ein Vorschlag....


----------



## plc_tippser (17 November 2006)

Hallte ich auch für totalen Blödsinn.

Es läuft doch gut hier, Beiträge die mir auf den Sack gehen, klicke ich wieder weg, und?

Und man kann doch auch Leute auf die Spam-Liste packen, tu ich nur nicht, da ich auch gerne lache :-D 

FAQ ausbauen, gerne. Es sollte doch auch mal Wicki geben, oder

pt


----------



## smartie (17 November 2006)

Versteh die ganze Problematik eigentlich gar nicht, und kann auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen das "Unregistrierter gast" sich immer wieder
über Anfänger und Quereinsteiger mit ihren "unsinnigen und überflüssigen Beiträgen" beschwert.

Wenn mir eine Frage oder ein Beitrag unsinnig erscheint, oder es mir gar *niveaulos* erscheint auf einen solchen Beitrag antworten zu müssen,
dann lass ich es halt ganz einfach und geb woanders meinen Senf dazu.

Was meiner Meinung Sinn machen würde ist ein Forum das sich auschließlich mit Fragen zur S7-200 beschäftigt.
Hier könnte man als 200er Nutzer relativ zügig nach spezifischen Anworten suchen.

Dem Vorschlag von "sps-concept" find ich übrigens klasse...


----------



## maxi (17 November 2006)

Naja aber für das ist ein Fachforum doch da


Frage
Antwort


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

smartie schrieb:


> Dem Vorschlag von "sps-concept" find ich übrigens klasse...


Naja, da muss ich mal grinsen...
André hat mir mehr als einmal zugestimmt, als ich mich über Leute beschwert ahbe, die die einfachsten Fragen stellen und nicht willens sind, mal die Suchfunktion oder ein Handbuch benutzen...

Das er sich jetzt hier so aufführt liegt wohl eher daran, das er als KOP - Programmierer in der Bettnässerfraktion einsortiert wurde. 
Aber wie ich ihn kenne, wird er sich schon bald wieder beruhigt haben...

Mit sozialistischem Gruß ....


----------



## nade (17 November 2006)

Also zu den "einfachen" Fragen währe ein FAQ bereich nicht schlecht, nur das Problem ist bei dieser Menge an Informationen/Lösungen würde es sehr Zeitintensiv werden eine Grundstruktur zu erstellen und mit den dazu passenden Fragen und Antworten/Lösungen zu füllen.
Und zu KOP.. das weniger "Bettnässerfraktion" sondern ehr die Kante Fosiel. 
Was mir dazu mitlerweile Aufgefallen ist, ist... Die etwas "älteren" hardcore Programierer nutzen entweder SCL(oder wie das heißt) oder AWL.
KOP halt ein "seltenes" Relict
FUP die Version die in Uni´s und Berufsschulen bevorzugt wird.

AWL wenn man nicht "dizipliniert" und sauber strukturiert programiert bzw Programmideen/lösungen bringt kanns etwas schwer verständlich erscheinen.
Vorteil halt schnell "reingehackt" und Speicherplatzschonend.

FUP für Bitoperationen schön bebildert und für Anfänger die nicht AWL können übersichtlicher und evtl leichter verständlich.Nachteil PDF-Writer/Drucker nicht schlecht, höhere Datenmenge, was für den zwar mitlerweile "großzugigen" Webspace vorerst ein Klacks ist, aber wenn nicht alle nasen Lang ältere abgehandelte Threads/Themen gelöscht werden... irgentwann ist auch da die Grenze erreicht.

Wieder zurück zum Thema so wie die Struktur vom Forum jetzt ist ists ok, weil die Übersicht geht nicht verloren.Der Buton für die Suchfunktion etwas stärker hervorgehoben, z.b. als roter Button und bei erstellen eines neuen Themas in dem Fenster etwas Größer darauf hingewiesen die Suchfunktion zuerst zu nutzen.
Sollte aber keine läßtige Abfrage sein oder erster schups auf die Suchfunktion in der man dann erst ein neues Thema erstellen kann.
Ich gestehe das ich bestimmt auch schon etwas unsinniges gefragt habe, weil die Suchfunktion nicht verwendet, aber zur verteidigung der Button zur suchfunktion ist "etwas" leicht zu übersehen.
Bin auch kein"Scriptkiddie" der im PHP-Quellcode rumspielen kann, allerding dürfte so denk ich mal der Button etwas mehr hervorheben lassen.


----------



## maxi (18 November 2006)

Also ich finde dafür ist ein Fachforum da,
Auch wenn 2000 mal die gleiche Frage kommt.

Kann ja zu den Lehrlingen oder Gesellen auch nicht sagen: Schau doch im Buch nach.

Ich habe früehr imemr gefragt und immer eine direkte Antwort bekommen.

Wenn jeden 3. Tag ein anderer Azubi oder ein Facharbeiter mit genau der gleichen Frage kommt erklär ich es jeden aufs neue.

Manche vergessen auch eifnach Sachen. Erkläre auch gerne unseren elteren Arbeitern nochmal simple Dinge wie das Ohmische Gesetz und Scheinleistung eines Motors etc.
Wenn irgendwann mal Alt bin vergesse ich sicher auch einiges Grundlegendes, das ist keien Schande, so ist eben das Leben. Da bin ich ja danna uch froh wenn ein junger Meister mir da wieder hilft.

Dazu kommt, es zwingt a keienr hier zu helfen. Wir sind hier weil wir die Einstellung haben das Wissen sich mehrt, wenn man es teilt Viele andere geben erlangtes Wissen nicht weiter, weil sie entweder egoistisch sind oder Angst auf Konkurenz haben. Ist meist das Ingeneurdenken.

Die meisten von uns kommen aber aus dem Handwerk. Hier ist einfach ein kolektiveres Denken erforderlich. Wirklich Top ist man hier wenn man sein meisterliches Wissen und Können weiter geben kann. Nicht umsonst haben wir die höchten Qualitätsstandarts und ebsten Facharbeiter auf der Welt.

Denkt mal drüber nach.


/// Ich philosoph *fg*


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 November 2006)

*Beschissene Philosophie*

Hallo maxi,

hatte zwar das Thema (nicht zuletzt aufgrund der unsachlichen Ausschweifungen 
von André) schon zu den Akten gelegt, aber dein nettes Post lockt mich dann 
doch nochmal hervor ... 



maxi schrieb:


> Also ich finde dafür ist ein Fachforum da,
> Auch wenn 2000 mal die gleiche Frage kommt.
> Wenn jeden 3. Tag ein anderer Azubi oder ein Facharbeiter mit genau der gleichen Frage kommt erklär ich es jeden aufs neue.


Wofür gibt’s dann eine FAQ ?
PLS –Tippser hat sich viel Mühe damit gemacht. 
Wenn du tatsächlich deinen Azubis jeden 3. Tag nacheinander das selbe erklären musst, 
dann läuft in eurem Betrieb organisatorisch ganz schön was faul. 

Gesammeltes Wissen konzertiert und organisiert weiterzugeben, ist eine Sache.
Aber immer nur auf Zuruf sich gerade ergebende Fragen zu klären, ist unpraktisch 
und auf Dauer nicht effektiv. In deinem Betrieb wollte ich kein Stift sein.



maxi schrieb:


> Manche vergessen auch eifnach Sachen. Erkläre auch gerne unseren elteren Arbeitern nochmal simple Dinge wie das Ohmische Gesetz und Scheinleistung eines Motors etc.
> Wenn irgendwann mal Alt bin vergesse ich sicher auch einiges Grundlegendes, das ist keien Schande, so ist eben das Leben. Da bin ich ja danna uch froh wenn ein junger Meister mir da wieder hilft.


Na, Alzheimer und Faulheit ist IMHO 2 verschiedene Dinge.
Du kommst hier von Steinchen auf Stöckchen. 



maxi schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, es zwingt a keienr hier zu helfen. Wir sind hier weil wir die Einstellung haben das Wissen sich mehrt, wenn man es teilt Viele andere geben erlangtes Wissen nicht weiter, weil sie entweder egoistisch sind oder Angst auf Konkurenz haben. Ist meist das Ingeneurdenken.
> 
> Die meisten von uns kommen aber aus dem Handwerk. Hier ist einfach ein kolektiveres Denken erforderlich. Wirklich Top ist man hier wenn man sein meisterliches Wissen und Können weiter geben kann. Nicht umsonst haben wir die höchten Qualitätsstandarts und ebsten Facharbeiter auf der Welt.



*Wenn du so denkst, warum hast du dann in deinem Stellengesuch jemanden 
gesucht, der KEINE SPS-Kenntisse hat, um dir, wie du geschrieben hast, 
"keine Konkurrenz zu machen ?" *

Das widerspricht doch deiner hier dargelegten Philosophie!

Also, ich weis:
Im komplexen und ständig im Wandel begriffenen Gebiet der Automatisierung
ist es falsch anzunehmen, dass sich auftuende Fragelöcher mit lapdidaren Antworten
effektiv geschlossen werden können.

Vielmehr muss die Devise  heißen "Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe".

Was ist besser:
Wenn du einem hungernden immer ein Brötchen zuwirfst oder wenn du ihm zeigst,
wie man Brot backt !?

Wissen muss nicht nur faktisch sonder auch organisatorisch vermittelt werden können !

Heutzutage muss man nicht nur Fachdinge lernen, sondern auch lernen, 
 WIE MAN LERNT !
Man muss lernen, die vielfältigen Medien zu nutzen und auch richtiges von falschem
Zu unterscheiden.

Wie heist es so schön, "Man muss nicht alles Wissen, man muß aber wissen,
wo es steht!"

Was du beschrieben hast, ist das Denken von Handwerkern vor 100 Jahren, wo die Lehrlinge / Gesellen 
eben NICHT zuviel wissen sollten sondern immer den Meister als
Die allwissende, ständig zu befragende Institution ansehen sollten.

Das ist Scheiße !

Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## maxi (18 November 2006)

Ne finde du hast nicht wirklich gelesen oder verstanden was ich geschrieben habe. Und drehst es genau um. Ansich verstärkst du ja eher meien Standpunkt.

Ich finde deine Argumentation deswegen nicht Nett und du bringst auch nicht konstruktives ein. 

Das ich jemand ohne SPS Kentnisse suhe hat ein anderes Thema, das mit Starts und Qulaiätssicherung zu tun hat. Darauf gehe ich aber jetzt nicht weiter ein, das ist zu Intern und auch nichts für Aussen. 

Ich mag es gar nicht wenn auf eine konstruktive ein reines decunstuct kommt. Raines contra bringt kein pro.

Habe jetzt aber absult keien Lust auf realtive Analye. Bin im Interet weil es mir Spass macht.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 November 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns kommen aber aus dem Handwerk.



Das halte ich für unrichtig.
Ganz klar kommen die meisten hier aus der Industrie.

P.S.
Denken ist ein schmerzhafter Prozess.


----------



## maxi (18 November 2006)

Früher waren Energieanlagenelektroniker, Telekommunikationstechniker und Elektriker HWK ler. Das waren früher die 3 Obergruppen für die Elektischen Berufe. Dazu halt einige Untergruppierungen.
Das ergab sich da die Meisterberufe dazu auch noch weiter bei der Innung und bei der HWK sind.

Bei elektroniekrn gab es dann den Industrieelektronker udn den Radio udn Fernsehtechniker. Die dürfen aber beide ausser in ihren Geräten nicht an 230V ran. Sicherung, Kabel und Licht, ist für Elektroniker nicht.

Heute gibt es noch die Mechatroniker, dessen Ausbildung jedoch etwas naja ist. Dies sind an sich sehr spezielle Ausbildungen für einen Betrieb an sich.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 November 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Früher waren Energieanlagenelektroniker, Telekommunikationstechniker und Elektriker HWK ler.


*Aber sicher nicht in Deutschland.*
Ich hab vor 25 jahren Energieanlagenelektroniker gelernt (hieß davor Starkstromelektriker) und das war definitiv in der Industrie. Du verwechselst hier was...


----------



## maxi (20 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> *Aber sicher nicht in Deutschland.*
> Ich hab vor 25 jahren Energieanlagenelektroniker gelernt (hieß davor Starkstromelektriker) und das war definitiv in der Industrie. Du verwechselst hier was...


 
Wo hast du deine Prüfung für gemacht?
Es kann sein das dein Ausbildungebetrieb bei der IHK war oder deine Meister Industriemeister waren. Die Prüfung aber hast du doch sicher bei HWK oder Innung abgelegt. Was auch besser ist.
ie IHK muss HWK Prüfungen anerkennen. HWK fast keine, ausser das sind EU Standatisierte, von der IHK.


Starkstromelektriker ist übrigens etwas anderes als Energieanlagenelektroniker. Den Beruf Starkstromelektriker gibt es an sich nicht mehr, da jeder eine Schaltberechtigung für 10kv oder höher benötigt. Sogar auch Meister. Die Aufgaben des Energieelektronikers umfassen das Errichten, Installieren, Montieren, die Inbetriebnahme und den Service von Anlagen der Energieversorgungstechnik der Steuerungs-, Regelungs- und Antriebstechnik, der Meldetechnik sowie der Beleuchtungstechnik. Ohne HWK bzw. Innungsprüfung darfst du keien Anlagen an das Netz bringen und auch selbst keien Anlagen neu erstellen oder ändern.

Kann es sein as du bei der HWK geprüft wurest, aber einen IHK Brief bekommen hast?
Habe früher als Telekommunikationstechniker auch meien Prüfung bei der HWK gemacht und erst von der IHK ann später von der HWK meinen Brief bekommen. IHK Meister übrigens würd die da gar nichts bringen, da darfste mit genausoviel oder wenig wie ohne. Da habe pch früher schon erkundungen angestellt und habe dann HWK gemacht.

Grüsse


Esit: Hat jetzt nimmer sehr viel mit den ursprünglichen Thema zu tun.
Mag da auch nimmer weiter über Berufsgruppen diskutieren und schad um die Zeit un Forumswebsapce


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 November 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Die Prüfung aber hast du doch sicher bei HWK oder Innung abgelegt. Was auch besser ist.
> ie IHK muss HWK Prüfungen anerkennen. HWK fast keine, ausser das sind EU Standatisierte, von der IHK.
> 
> Starkstromelektriker ist übrigens etwas anderes als ...


Ich hab die Prüfung bei der IHK gemacht und einen FACHARBEITERBRIEF, keinen Gesellenbrief.

*Sorry maxi, aber du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung !*

Du hast allerding recht, das wir hier Webspace verschwenden.
Daher EOT.


----------



## maxi (20 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich hab die Prüfung bei der IHK gemacht und einen FACHARBEITERBRIEF, keinen Gesellenbrief.
> 
> *Sorry maxi, aber du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung !*
> 
> ...


 
Aber bin doch Innungsmeister und Ausbilder 
Glaub du hast mich nur nicht lieb 


Aber lassen wir das Thema besser.
Kann natürlich auch sein das ich falsch liege. Falls es dich wirklich interessieren sollte schicke mir eine PN dann frage ich nächste Woche in der Innung mal nach wie es ganz genau ist.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 November 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Glaub du hast mich nur nicht lieb



Doch hab ich dich lieb.
Du bist ja richtig knuddelig, wie man auf deinem Foto sehen kann... 



maxi schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das Thema besser.
> Kann natürlich auch sein das ich falsch liege. Falls es dich wirklich interessieren sollte schicke mir eine PN dann frage ich nächste Woche in der Innung mal nach wie es ganz genau ist.



Brauchst du nicht, wiel ich weis ja schon, wie es genau ist. ;-)


----------



## Raydien (20 November 2006)

Ich frage mich gerade ob die letzten Post zum "Dummy User Thread gehören" ---- ich denk schon


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 November 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob die letzten Post zum "Dummy User Thread gehören" ---- ich denk schon


Schmunzel...
Es ging darum, ob hier im Forum mehr Teilnehmer aus dem handwerk kommen oder aus der Industrie.

Ich sage ganz klar Industrie.


----------



## plc_tippser (20 November 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob die letzten Post zum "Dummy User Thread gehören" ---- ich denk schon


 
Kann es hier denn noch Off Topic geben  

pt


----------

